# The Witcher &quot;Wo ist die Halbelfin zum ...?&quot; und &quot;Würfeln für Profis&quot; und &quot;Wirkung der Zutaten&quot;



## ComanderR (23. November 2007)

*The Witcher "Wo ist die Halbelfin zum ...?" und "Würfeln für Profis" und "Wirkung der Zutaten"*

Nach der Mission "Das Spuckhaus" (Kapitel2) kann man mit der Halbelfin ...
aber wo zum Teufel ist die? Sie sagte zu mir: "Ich bin in der Nähe vom Zwergenschmied"

Ich finde die alte nicht  Kann mir jemand helfen?


Als nächstes: habe leider nicht gegen Odo, Migul und dem anderen, der 2 lustigen 3 gewürfelt. Dennoch konnte ich durch besiegen anderer Gegner Profiwürfeln. 
Man muss nur 5 Leute besiegen (icke gegen Carmen, Zoltan, Gärtner, Vaska, und Spieler). Wieviel muss man bei Profi schaffen und gibbet überhaupt noch ne höhere Stufe?


zu guter letzt: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit selbstentwickelten Tränken gesammelt? Habe mal ein Waldkauztrank mit irgend ner anderen Substanz erhalten. Habe deshalb mal nen Schwalbentrank mit Nigredo gebraut. Ist der nun besser als ein normaler Schwalbentrank?
Woher weiß ich wieviel Gift in Vitol, Äther etc, steckt und was diese Zutaten genau bewirken?
Für Vorschläge bin ich Dankbar

MfG
der Problemlöser (mit eigenen Fragen^^)


----------



## TimonatoR-1000 (25. November 2007)

*AW: The Witcher "Wo ist die Halbelfin zum ...?" und "Würfeln für Profis" und "Wirkung der Zutaten"*



			
				ComanderR am 23.11.2007 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach der Mission "Das Spuckhaus" (Kapitel2) kann man mit der Halbelfin ...
> aber wo zum Teufel ist die? Sie sagte zu mir: "Ich bin in der Nähe vom Zwergenschmied"
> 
> Ich finde *die alte *nicht  Kann mir jemand helfen?



Also erstmal bitte ein bisschen mehr Respekt vor Frauen...  

Lösung:
Half-Elfin: nach der Quest „Das Spuckhaus“ in ihrem Haus aufsuchen (siehe Karte „Haus der Anderlinge“ gegenüber von Vivaldis Haus) und im Gespräch mit den Dialogoptionen 1, 3, 1, 1 antworten.



			
				ComanderR am 23.11.2007 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Als nächstes: habe leider nicht gegen Odo, Migul und dem anderen, der 2 lustigen 3 gewürfelt. Dennoch konnte ich durch besiegen anderer Gegner Profiwürfeln.
> Man muss nur 5 Leute besiegen (icke gegen Carmen, Zoltan, Gärtner, Vaska, und Spieler). Wieviel muss man bei Profi schaffen und gibbet überhaupt noch ne höhere Stufe?



Warum hast du nicht gegen die gewürfelt? Weiß nicht, ob du die Quest weitermachen kannst, wenn du die nicht im vorherigen Kapitel abgeschlossen hast... 

Lösung wäre zumindest: bisschen Spoiler dabei^^
Ja, die Quest würde noch weitergehen... 



Spoiler



bis zum V Akt geht die bzw dort kannst du die erst vollständig abschließen!


NPCs die den Namen "Spieler" tragen, zählen nicht als wirkliche Gegner... die sind eher Opfer^^ 
Aber um auf deine eigentliche Frage zu antworten, ein Profispieler ist noch der Hehler Thaler! 
Weiß jetzt nicht genau, ob ein weiterer Profispieler in Akt II schon erscheint. Zumindest würde der im Laufe einer Hauptquest im Druidenhain im Sumpf auftauchen... Name von dem wäre "Hierophant"

EDIT: der Hierophant ist erst in Akt III...


----------



## ComanderR (25. November 2007)

*AW: The Witcher "Wo ist die Halbelfin zum ...?" und "Würfeln für Profis" und "Wirkung der Zutaten"*

Lösung:
Half-Elfin: nach der Quest „Das Spuckhaus“ in ihrem Haus aufsuchen (siehe Karte „Haus der Anderlinge“ gegenüber von Vivaldis Haus) und im Gespräch mit den Dialogoptionen 1, 3, 1, 1 antworten.

HMM gegenüber von Vivaldi´s Haus ist nix^^
Da ist ein Zaun und auf der Karte kommt nix mit Haus der Anderlinge 


Warum hast du nicht gegen die gewürfelt? Weiß nicht, ob du die Quest weitermachen kannst, wenn du die nicht im vorherigen Kapitel abgeschlossen hast... 

Weitermachen konnte ich, habe halt andere besiegt!
Bin auch selber auf die Lösung gekommen. Man muss 4 Profis besiegen (Dialog mit Zoltan)


Haste noch was zu den Zutaten gefunden?


----------



## HanFred (25. November 2007)

*AW: The Witcher "Wo ist die Halbelfin zum ...?" und "Würfeln für Profis" und "Wirkung der Zutaten"*



			
				ComanderR am 25.11.2007 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> HMM gegenüber von Vivaldi´s Haus ist nix^^
> Da ist ein Zaun und auf der Karte kommt nix mit Haus der Anderlinge


hinter dem zaun halt.  
da du nicht darüber klettern kannst, musst du eben um die mauer rum.

das mit den zutaten steht alles in deinem ingame-journal. musst du halt lesen.


----------



## ComanderR (25. November 2007)

*AW: The Witcher "Wo ist die Halbelfin zum ...?" und "Würfeln für Profis" und "Wirkung der Zutaten"*

"hinter dem zaun halt.  
da du nicht darüber klettern kannst, musst du eben um die mauer rum."
oh ein Angeber! 

"das mit den zutaten steht alles in deinem ingame-journal. musst du halt lesen. [/quote]"
ach echt? Denn sag mir mal was Vitol für eine Eigenschaft hat! 
Du weißt es nicht? Aso denn haste oben nur nicht richtig gelesen. Ja Ja sind sind manche ...


----------

